# Crillio Farm



## muddy mare (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Guys - I am thinking of buying a Criollo mare to hack around and maybe hunt this season - has anyone bought a horse from the Criollo Farm that has just moved from Wales to Wiltshire??

Great to have a recommendation if possible


----------



## EJ70 (Dec 28, 2008)

lots of people on the www.newrider.com website forum have bought horses from the criollo farm, I would recommend a criollo for hunting and hacking.
Good Luck


----------

